# STOLEN: PLAID DRY TOP



## Chaser (Apr 22, 2008)

Stolen out of my car in front of my house, in my driveway. Name and number are written on the inside between tunnels. It is a brand new IR Comp LX that is blue lined white background plaid. Ir hasn't made many of this color yet. So if Anyone around Glenwood Springs sees it let me know.

Chase Macek
303-902-4052

Dry top pictured below


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm reading a lot of posts about theft around the state...WTF is going on? We had an entire raft package stolen from the take out down here.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Dwave said:


> ...WTF is going on? ...


People are leaving gear lying around. Every theft I have heard of so far has been a theft of opportunity.

I never, ever leave anything visible in my car when it is parked in my driveway or in front of my house. The trunk is empty except for a spare tire and a few tools.

I never, ever leave my paddling gear unattended anywhere.

When I am paddling, my cellphone and wallet are in a dry bag in the stern of my kayak. I'd rather lose it all to the river than to the guy who breaks into my car at the put-in. The guy who breaks into the car is going to have to hot-wire it because my keys are with me too. After he hot-wires it my LowJack is going to provide a signal for the cops to find him.

I never leave my garage door open, even when I am working in the yard and am using the tools in there. I open the door, get the shovel, and then close the fucking door. I don't need the meth addicts to scope out my garage as they drive through the neighborhood.

If you do this stuff then nobody will steal from you because there are plenty of other people who they can steal from much more easily. The reason people don't do this stuff is because it is work. It is a tradeoff. Take it easy, you might get ripped off. Put in some effort that is kind of a pain in the ass and you won't.

Don't feed the meth addicts.


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

Is there a medal on the 'buzz for the most prompt unwanted, unhelpful advice? This guy gets it. Quick, thorough and judgmental. 

I bet you were that guy in college who never let friends borrow your dvds and never went skinny dipping 'cause there wasn't a locker on shore.


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

I guess I don't really live like that. My house is never locked and neither is my car. Nothing stolen from me personally....I'm just reading a lot of theft posts mostly from up north where all the "peoples" are. I even had a friend competing at the Teva Mtn games this year get all his gear stolen off his truck while he was drying it between runs...go figure


----------



## Chaser (Apr 22, 2008)

The said gear was not lying around, it was closed up in a vehicle, on my property, up a driveway. The perps also rifled through my wifes car, but took nothing except the top. Helmet, paddle, kayak and pfd were drying outside and untouched. I think it was kids doing it for the thrill, as the only thing that was stolen was a top that could have been misinterpreted as a cool ski/board jacket.


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry to hear. such a shame.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Is it possible someone just decided "you're not actually cool enough to wear a plaid drytop"? https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sorr...ol-enough-to-wear-a-plaid-drytop/313521494434

Sorry, couldn't resist. I am actually sympathetic. I had my car broken into once and it was infuriating.

Ture was the guy in college who not only didn't let you borrow his DVDs but kicked you in the nuts for asking and then pissed on your plaid drytop.


----------



## Chaser (Apr 22, 2008)

That is a possibility. I wanted a green one but it would be long wait, as all IR had was a plaid one in stock.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Ture said:


> People are leaving gear lying around. Every theft I have heard of so far has been a theft of opportunity.
> 
> I never, ever leave anything visible in my car when it is parked in my driveway or in front of my house. The trunk is empty except for a spare tire and a few tools.
> 
> ...


Cool story dude. Way to make it all about you. Go back and re-read that and you will notice you say: I, I, I, I.... everywhere in your post. LOL. Just a fine example about how most people wait for a pause in the conversation just so they can talk about themselves.

----back on topic. Bummer about the theft. I don't get out much at these water levels, but if I see that around the Royal Gorge, I'll let ya know, but chances are it will show up on craigslist. Doesn't seem likely that a boater snagged it.


----------



## Chaser (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Ed, I will keep checking craigslist.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

I leave my paddling gear in my (locked) car all the time. Mostly in the trunk though, just 'cuz it's wet and my trunk has a drain-plug.

Sorry about your loss. Hopefully you find your snazzy new drytop soon. I love the IR plaid gear.

GL.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Call the Gear Exchange in Glenwood. It's the used gear store. Darren and Kendal are solid people. If the drytop shows up there they will surely call you and or the police.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I leave my gear in my truck. I like to think the smell would immediately deter a thief.


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have paddled a long time and had canoes stolen While teaching a girls club on a lake . We left them by the camp and they were taken in the night . 1 year later we found 2 of the three . The people said thier bother had bought the canoes and he was some where in another state . Long story short we got 2 back . But I really was pissed and out raged . In the area I live we shoot thevies if we catch them in the act . This has happened more than once .


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm with KSC... the plaid top wasn't *stolen* so much as your dignity is restored. That said it totally blows to have any gear stolen. It's sad that we can't drape our smelly crap out to dry without having to keep an eye on it.


----------



## H2UhOh (Jul 27, 2010)

ranchman44 said:


> In the area I live we shoot thevies if we catch them in the act . This has happened more than once .


Have to say that I'd be tempted to do the same. Certainly, if I saw someone else shoot a thief stealing his/her stuff, I wouldn't know anything about it, if ya know what I mean.

Thieves deserve every bit of nastiness that they ask for.

And yeah, I've had a home and a vehicle broken into. Since then, I've taken "steps" to reduce the chances of repeat incidents, if ya know what I mean.


----------

